# Les forums se trainent aujourd'hui ?



## subsole (21 Mai 2019)

Bonjour
Tout est dans le titre, ou c'est juste chez moi ?


----------



## Anthony (21 Mai 2019)

Ce n'est pas juste chez toi, le problème vient de chez nous. Nous avons effectué de grosses modifications hier, ça tournait bien… jusqu'à ce que ça ne tourne plus. Mes collègues travaillent dessus depuis ce matin.


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Mai 2019)

J'aurais aimé qu'un article sur macgé nous informe de la situation.
Parce que là j'ai vraiment cru que c'était moi le problème.


----------



## subsole (21 Mai 2019)

C'est toi.


----------



## Anthony (21 Mai 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Parce que là j'ai vraiment cru que c'était moi le problème.



L'un n'empêche pas l'autre, tu noteras.


----------



## cl97 (21 Mai 2019)

au passage, hésitez pas à nous dire ce que cela donne niveau perf. Si ça va plus vie ou pas…


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Mai 2019)

cl97 a dit:


> au passage, hésitez pas à nous dire ce que cela donne niveau perf. Si ça va plus vie ou pas…


La seule chose que je peux dire c'est que ça va plus vite que quand ça n'allait pas du tout.


----------



## litobar71 (21 Mai 2019)

cl97 a dit:


> ce que cela donne niveau perf


le cardio de Safari est limite-limite avec cette dernière mouture, la _perf_usion semble nickelle.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2019)

L'ouverture des pages me paraît très rapide à présent.


----------



## Romuald (21 Mai 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> La seule chose que je peux dire c'est que ça va plus vite que quand ça n'allait pas du tout.


Sur. C'est mieux que si c'était pire


----------



## subsole (21 Mai 2019)

Safari est plus rapide, c'est dit.
Sinon, lorsque j'édite un message ,lorsque que je veux le réédité encore une fois, je n'ai l'affichage que de la première partie (le message original) le reste ne s'affiche pas (ça me l'a fait deux fois).


----------



## jesopog (21 Mai 2019)

Pas d'accès au forums sur l'iPhone, ni hier soir (~23h), ni ce matin à plusieurs reprises (iPhone et également MacBook).
Ce soir : OK sur les deux appareils !
J'aime mieux ça ! 
Merci pour votre travail !


----------



## subsole (23 Mai 2019)

Bonjour
depuis quelques minutes , je n'ai plus d'accès aux nouveaux messages, il sont bien listés mais absent lorsque je clique sur les liens.
J'ai vidé caches &cookie, relancé Safari sans résultats.
La réponse :
Les forums de MacGeneration - Erreur

La base données mouline ?


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Mai 2019)

Ben pour moi c'est OK, tout roule.


----------



## Vinzzz25 (23 Mai 2019)

subsole a dit:


> je n'ai plus d'accès aux nouveaux messages, il sont bien listés mais absent lorsque je clique sur les liens.
> La réponse :
> Les forums de MacGeneration - Erreur


Idem


----------



## Anthony (24 Mai 2019)

C'est toujours le cas aujourd'hui ? Parce que pour moi tout semble fonctionner.


----------



## Vinzzz25 (24 Mai 2019)

Anthony a dit:


> C'est toujours le cas aujourd'hui ? Parce que pour moi tout semble fonctionner.


c'est bon pour moi maintenant


----------



## Vinzzz25 (24 Mai 2019)

EDIT : En fait ça le fait encore , en cliquant sur le dernier message on a tjrs ce message d'erreur
Et ce message par exemple n'est pas notifié comme "nouveaux messages" , une fois validé et la page rafraichie


----------



## Vinzzz25 (25 Mai 2019)

Pareil que *pouppinou *


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Mai 2019)

C'est la reprise des travaux ?
Voilà le genre de page que je récolte quand je tente de voir les nouveaux messages d'une discussion :
Voir la pièce jointe 133400

Je n'aurais pas ma dose de forum aujourd'hui.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2019)

*Bonjour*.

J'ajoute qu'il se produit un désordre d'affichage dans les fils à multiples pages : un message annoncé posté n'apparaît pas quand on ouvre le fil (ce qui oblige à poster un message bidon pour débloquer l'affichage intégral) > et un message forcé d'affichage se trouve listé avant (par exemple) le message auquel il répondait.

La colonne de droite affichant les nouveaux messages (dans la page d'accueil des forums) --> accuse un retard d'affichage impressionnnant.

Si j'ouvre aujourd'hui (*lundi* 10H 16') le forum macOS --> le prétendu plus récent message posté relève de *vendredi* dernier (alors que j'ai posté sur ce forum des messages aujourd'hui matin même).

Je conjecture que tous ces symptômes (y inclus le problème d'édition d'un message déjà signalé) --> ont à voir avec une lenteur incroyable du serveur. Une sorte de délai de réaction tout à fait inconfortable.


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Mai 2019)

Ah ben oui, tiens, mon message de ce matin ici-même est passé à la trappe.
Je crains une arrivée en masse des messages postés disparus.
De plus, j'ai derechef des notifs datant de vendredi.
À tout le moins, quand je clique sur les discussions suivis, j'arrive directement au niveau des messages précités (datant donc de vendredi). Il y a une certaine logique.

Edit :
On m'annonce un message posté ici "à l'instant", mais ce dernier est absent.
Dans mes alertes, ne figurent que les alertes de vendredi et cette dernière alerte.


----------



## Romuald (27 Mai 2019)

Ca ne fait pas que se trainer, ça s'emmêle les pinceaux. 
Comme macomaniac aujourd'hui le fil 'fan de 2 roues' est revenu à l'état de vendredi 13h55, message de gKatarn signalé en 'nouveau' et absence de ma réponse faite le jour même ou le lendemain. Maintenant est-ce la base qui a fumé la moquette ou seulement la partie 'affichage des discussions suivies', va savoir.


----------



## flotow (27 Mai 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> *Bonjour*.
> 
> J'ajoute qu'il se produit un désordre d'affichage dans les fils à multiples pages : un message annoncé posté n'apparaît pas quand on ouvre le fil (ce qui oblige à poster un message bidon pour débloquer l'affichage intégral) > et un message forcé d'affichage se trouve listé avant (par exemple) le message auquel il répondait.
> 
> ...



il faut moins trainer sur les forums


----------



## flotow (27 Mai 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca ne fait pas que se trainer, ça s'emmêle les pinceaux.
> Comme macomaniac aujourd'hui le fil 'fan de 2 roues' est revenu à l'état de vendredi 13h55, message de gKatarn signalé en 'nouveau' et absence de ma réponse faite le jour même ou le lendemain. Maintenant est-ce la base qui a fumé la moquette ou seulement la partie 'affichage des discussions suivies', va savoir.


déjà, le site était indisponible pendant au moins 1h !!
tout ce flood qui se perd...


----------



## flotow (27 Mai 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est la reprise des travaux ?
> Voilà le genre de page que je récolte quand je tente de voir les nouveaux messages d'une discussion :
> Voir la pièce jointe 133400
> 
> Je n'aurais pas ma dose de forum aujourd'hui.


*Les forums de MacGeneration - Erreur*
Vous n'avez pas la permission de voir cette page ou d'exécuter cette action.


----------



## flotow (27 Mai 2019)

j'ai des messages qui disparaissent !!


----------



## flotow (27 Mai 2019)

tiens, je vois mes messages apres avoir fait 'poster votre réponse', mais je ne les vois plus si je rafraichis la page


----------



## flotow (27 Mai 2019)

test...
alors soit je suis le seul a poster, soit le forum n'est pas capable d'afficher les posts des autres


----------



## SyMich (27 Mai 2019)

Sur certaines discussions, on a fait un violent retour dans le temps de 3 ou 4 jours (tous les messages plus récents ayant disparu)... ça sent la restauration d'une vieille sauvegarde.


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Mai 2019)

Une dernière chose et j'arrête d'inonder ce fil.
Mon message #24 (tient, il porte le même numéro que celui de SyMich ?) date de ce matin 9h58, et pourtant le voilà parmi les derniers (c'est celui qui avait disparu et que voilà revenu). Cela complique quelque peu la lecture chronologique du fil.
En même temps, il ne sert à rien d'hurler avec les loups, je suis persuadé qu'en coulisse ça travaille dur pour recoller les morceaux. Laissons les choses se faire et gageons que nous retrouverons un forum tout propre dans les plus brefs délais.


----------



## flotow (27 Mai 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Cela complique quelque peu la lecture chronologique du fil.


le flot de conversation a été cassé dans l'ultraflood ??
pffff


----------



## Anthony (27 Mai 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est la reprise des travaux ?



Ouaip. A priori, c'est un _gros_ problème de cache. Les collègues viennent de tout régénérer, les messages devraient apparaitre dans le bon ordre. Par contre j'ai l'impression que les alertes ne sont pas à jour. Si vous pouvez me confirmer que vos messages apparaissent bien au bon endroit, ça peut nous aider.


----------



## flotow (27 Mai 2019)

encore un coup des boules rouges !


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Mai 2019)

Problème pour insérer les citations.
"les messages devraient apparaitre dans le bon ordre".
Toujours pas.
"j'ai l'impression que les alertes ne sont pas à jour".
Celles comprises entre vendredi et aujourd'hui ont bel et bien disparu (est-ce important) et les nouvelles semblent fonctionner comme attendu.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2019)

Tous les messages entre *vendredi* et *aujourd'hui* ont disparu dans les fils à pages multiples que je viens d'ouvrir et où des conversations au long cours étaient en train.


----------



## SyMich (27 Mai 2019)

Même constat... on est remonté 3 jours en arrière.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Mai 2019)

Anthony a dit:


> Ouaip. A priori, c'est un _gros_ problème de cache.


Effectivement. Les messages jouent à cache cache…


----------



## flotow (27 Mai 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tous les messages entre *vendredi* et *aujourd'hui* ont disparu dans les fils à pages multiples que je viens d'ouvrir et où des conversations au long cours étaient en train.


ça ne vaut pas les messages de l'ultraflood, ni du fil 2 roues !


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Mai 2019)

Des nouvelles de nos chers messages du week-end, qui, pour l'heure, sont toujours portés disparus ?
A-t-on pensé à passer un coup de fil à Saint Antoine de Padoue ?


----------



## peyret (27 Mai 2019)

Ou allumer un cierge à Lourdes, paraît qu'elle fait des miracles...


----------



## Bartolomeo (27 Mai 2019)

Grosse couille dans le potage ? 

Pendant un moment j'ai cru que j'avais chopé Alzheimer en mode accéléré après avoir posté le même message 6 fois d'affilée pour constater que j'avais peut être oublié de le faire !!!


----------



## Bartolomeo (27 Mai 2019)

Sinon ... au niveau des alertes ... aucun problème : tout propre ! Il en reste pas une miette ! On boufferait par terre !


----------



## litobar71 (28 Mai 2019)

pour le nettoyage des conversations privées --> nickel: il n'en reste rien de rien, un vide intergalactique !


----------



## flotow (28 Mai 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> pour le nettoyage des conversations privées --> nickel: il n'en reste rien de rien, un vide intergalactique !


elles sont encore là pour moi !


----------



## subsole (28 Mai 2019)

Une grande partie de mes messages d'hier ont disparu, sauf celui-ci que j'avais gardé dans mon presse-papiers ^^
_"Bonjour
Désordre et. plus , voir capture ou, plutôt non je ne peux transmettre la capture  ( une erreur c'est produite ....) , mais c'est également le nettoyage par le vide.
Mes messages du 27 mai ont disparu , dans ce fil ainsi qu'ailleurs ."
_
EDIT: Test.
Youpi ça fonctionne aujourd'hui , on peut même éditer.


----------



## litobar71 (28 Mai 2019)

flotow a dit:


> elles sont encore là pour moi !


tant mieux pour toi, mets-les bien au chaud car il y a un peu de bazar ces temps-ci !

pour notre part nous n'avons plus que les titres, tu me diras qu'une reconstruction personnelle est toujours possible (au mieux bien entendu!) en _.rtfd_ ou _.pdf_ si chaque participant a gardé les mails de notification dans le cas où ces derniers ont bien été cochés dans les paramètres. 

bonne conversation.


----------



## flotow (28 Mai 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Une grande partie de mes messages d'hier on disparu, sauf celui-ci que j'avais gardé dans mon presse-papiers ^^



C'est à dire ?


----------



## Anthony (28 Mai 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> tu me diras qu'une reconstruction personnelle est toujours possible (au mieux bien entendu!)



Oui mais alors non, parce que le mieux, c'est quand même qu'on restaure nous-mêmes les messages, ce qui, aux dernières nouvelles, est toujours prévu, mais @nicolasf vous en dira sans doute plus.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mai 2019)

Depuis quelques jours, apparition d'une fenêtre de pub en bas de page qui reste en cours de chargement avec défilement régulier de points noirs ! 

PS : le décompte des messages n'est pas encore revenu à la normale.


----------



## subsole (28 Mai 2019)

Bonjour
Ça bug sur ce message ===> https://forums.macg.co/posts/13420087/
Impossible de le passer en lu, il revient.
EDIT:

et là ==> https://forums.macg.co/threads/le-jeu-des-5-lettres.1238118/page-935#post-13420065
 c'est le gros bordel, d'anciens messages viennent après les nouveaux, ce qui rend le jeu incompréhensible.


----------



## subsole (28 Mai 2019)

Ça recommence, lorsque j'édite je ne vois que la première partie originale et pas l'édition et les nouveaux  messages ne s'affichent pas/plus par exemple dans le jeu des 5 lettres


----------



## flotow (28 Mai 2019)

gkatarn vient de poster ici :
https://forums.macg.co/threads/ultraflood-powered-by-alem.21028/page-1102#post-13420801

je l'ai vu dans mes notifs...
mais rien dans le fil


----------



## Bartolomeo (28 Mai 2019)

Ah ... maintenant c’est la chronologie des messages qui part en couilles ...


----------



## Anthony (28 Mai 2019)

Donc les collègues ont restauré les 200 et quelques messages manquants. Ça met le désordre dans certains fils, mais on ne pourra pas faire mieux a priori.


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Mai 2019)

Pour l'instant, on dira que tout n'est pas revenu.
Exemple ici https://forums.macg.co/threads/actualites-amusantes-ou-pas-v-4.193969/page-1681 où je sais que le dernier message n'est pas celui de TimeCapsule.
Patientons.
Par contre, sur certains sujets délicats (je pense notamment aux divers sauvetages de macomaniac) le bordel dans la chronologie risque fort d'en mettre certains dans la mouise s'ils prennent les fils comme des tutos.
Ne faudrait-il point épingler un sujet sur le caractère parfois perturbé du forum ? Même si nous savons que la plupart des utilisateurs ne les lisent jamais ces sujets épinglés.
Je dis ça, je dis rien, je ne veux pas déranger (je fais juste ma tête de cochon).


----------



## SyMich (28 Mai 2019)

Anthony a dit:


> Donc les collègues ont restauré les 200 et quelques messages manquants. Ça met le désordre dans certains fils, mais on ne pourra pas faire mieux a priori.



Il en manque toujours ...
Dans ce fil par exemple, il manque tous les messages de vendredi, samedi et dimanche dernier
https://forums.macg.co/index.php?threads/Itunes-ne-fonctionne-plus-après-maj-Mojave.1315540/


----------



## flotow (28 Mai 2019)

affiché dans les derniers message, ça me dit que le message n'est pas disponible :
https://forums.macg.co/posts/13420891/

*Les forums de MacGeneration - Erreur*
Vous n'avez pas la permission de voir cette page ou d'exécuter cette action.


----------



## subsole (28 Mai 2019)

J'ai le même type d'erreur ainsi que les derniers messages qui ne sont pas des derniers messages, les derniers n'apparaissent pas ...... Je suis clair comme les forums là


----------



## nicolasf (28 Mai 2019)

flotow a dit:


> affiché dans les derniers message, ça me dit que le message n'est pas disponible :
> https://forums.macg.co/posts/13420891/
> 
> *Les forums de MacGeneration - Erreur*
> Vous n'avez pas la permission de voir cette page ou d'exécuter cette action.



Ça a l'air d'être bon là, est-ce que tu confirmes ?


----------



## flotow (28 Mai 2019)

nicolasf a dit:


> Ça a l'air d'être bon là, est-ce que tu confirmes ?


oui


----------



## Fullcrum (28 Mai 2019)

Salut,

Même problème chez moi, message d'erreur > *conversation privée *


----------



## flotow (28 Mai 2019)

alors je viens de regarder...
mes conversations sont effectivement vides, mais le forum se souvient du nombre de page & de non lus !


----------



## Bartolomeo (28 Mai 2019)

Toujours le problème de non permission de mater : https://forums.macg.co/posts/13421331/


----------



## Fullcrum (28 Mai 2019)

flotow a dit:


> mais le forum se souvient du nombre de page & de non lus



Oui comme moi alors, j'avais remarqué ce bug hier soir car j'avais un message non lu qui revenait sans fin.


----------



## Bartolomeo (28 Mai 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Toujours le problème de non permission de mater : https://forums.macg.co/posts/13421331/


Rectif ... si on clique sur le titre ça marche ... si on clique à droite sur l’indicateur de temps du post ... là ça chie dans la colle !
Et ça indique 0 réponse alors que notre ami Onyx a répondu.


----------



## Bartolomeo (28 Mai 2019)

Ah ça repart en sucette ... mon message vient de disparaître ici !
Édit : il est de retour ! 
Les caches jouent à cache-cache !


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2019)

j'ai posté un message :
https://forums.macg.co/threads/avis-aux-users-de-la-nuit.19805/page-88#post-13421409

je rafraichi, il disparait

puis je reviens 1 heure plus tard, il est de retour


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2019)

c'est bon maintenant ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Mai 2019)

Le désordre dans le classement des posts _théoriquement par date_ fait dresser les cheveux !


----------



## nicolasf (29 Mai 2019)

flotow a dit:


> c'est bon maintenant ?



On a été contraints de refaire une maintenance ce matin… 

Elle n'était pas prévue, pas plus que celle de lundi, mais on a eu quelques soucis de configuration sur la base de données. Sans entrer dans les détails, nous sommes en train de mettre en place une toute nouvelle infrastructure serveurs, et les forums ont basculé dessus depuis quelques jours. Malheureusement, un problème indépendant de notre volonté survenu après le basculement des forums nous a obligé à intervenir à plusieurs reprises en production, ce qui est toujours une très mauvaise idée.

Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est ce qui explique les problèmes que vous avez rencontrés depuis vendredi dernier sur les forums. Normalement, l'intervention de ce matin devait finir de corriger la situation. Si jamais vous avez un message qui n'apparaît pas comme il se doit à partir de maintenant, signalez-le moi s'il vous plait.  

Je suis désolé pour l'ordre des messages, nous avons été contraints d'importer des messages manuellement à partir de sauvegardes pour éviter de perdre des données. Il n'y a rien de mieux que l'on puisse faire, mais normalement cela ne concerne que les messages du week-end dernier (du vendredi 24 mai au lundi 27 mai). Pareil, si vous voyez des messages publiés à partir de maintenant qui ne sont pas dans l'ordre, je veux le savoir.


----------



## SyMich (29 Mai 2019)

Les messages du week-end dernier sont-ils définitivement perdus?
(En tous cas, dans les fils que je suis, ils ne sont pas réapparus...)


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Mai 2019)

Dans le forum "Postez vos plus beaux instants" les "J'AIME" disparaissent puis reviennent si l'on re-clique sur "J'AIME" mais pour cela il faut re-cliquer" 2 fois car le premier "re-clic" efface tout...?


----------



## nicolasf (29 Mai 2019)

SyMich a dit:


> Les messages du week-end dernier sont-ils définitivement perdus?
> (En tous cas, dans les fils que je suis, ils ne sont pas réapparus...)



Tu aurais des liens ?

Tous les messages publiés ce week-end ont été réimportés, mais pas forcément au bon endroit dans les discussions. Donc peut-être qu'ils sont là, mais pas où tu les attends ?


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2019)

Ici : https://forums.macg.co/threads/avant-achat-souhaite.1315682/#post-13418808


----------



## nicolasf (29 Mai 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ici : https://forums.macg.co/threads/avant-achat-souhaite.1315682/#post-13418808



Je vois des messages le samedi. Il y en a eu après ?


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2019)

nicolasf a dit:


> Je vois des messages le samedi. Il y en a eu après ?


c'est numéroté 1, 3, 4 !
Et dans le #3, il y a un remerciement à edenpulse, alors qu'il n'y a aucune réponse de sa part dans le fil


----------



## nicolasf (29 Mai 2019)

flotow a dit:


> c'est numéroté 1, 3, 4 !
> Et dans le #3, il y a un remerciement à edenpulse, alors qu'il n'y a aucune réponse de sa part dans le fil



Ah oui ! (il me faut un café…)

Alors en effet, je ne sais pas quand il a été publié, mais c'est peut-être pile lors de l'intervention de vendredi dernier. Ce message est sans doute perdu, je suis désolé…


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2019)

comme indiqué un peu plus tôt (hier ?), ça serait bien d'indiquer que l'ordre a été modifié
ça peut prêter à confusion dans certains fils !


----------



## nicolasf (29 Mai 2019)

flotow a dit:


> comme indiqué un peu plus tôt (hier ?), ça serait bien d'indiquer que l'ordre a été modifié
> ça peut prêter à confusion dans certains fils !



Indiquer de quelle manière ?


----------



## nicolasf (29 Mai 2019)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Dans le forum "Postez vos plus beaux instants" les "J'AIME" disparaissent puis reviennent si l'on re-clique sur "J'AIME" mais pour cela il faut re-cliquer" 2 fois car le premier "re-clic" efface tout...?



Ça, c'est un problème un peu différent en fait, mais qu'on a aussi réglé normalement. Si jamais c'est encore le cas, je veux bien le savoir.


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Mai 2019)

Je l'ai constaté juste avant mon message.


----------



## litobar71 (29 Mai 2019)

nicolasf bonjour,

si j'ai bien compris, à propos des "conversations privées", leurs messages ne réapparaîtront plus jamais, ils ont été sacrifiés sur l'autel de la restauration ?

seuls les titres ont été conservés avec le nombre de messages ?


----------



## pouppinou (29 Mai 2019)

C'est vraiment pas cool sur plus de 200 messages en privé j'en ai plus qu'un seul.
Y a bien le nombre mais pas les messages.
Vous avez fait très fort, honnêtement c'est la première fois que je vois ça dans tout l'histoire de l'internet depuis calvacom en 9600Bds  en 1986


----------



## nicolasf (29 Mai 2019)

Je pensais qu'on avait réussi à importer les messages privés, mais c'est plus compliqué que les autres et cela n'a pas été fait. Je vais voir avec mes collègues si on peut le faire malgré tout, je vous dirai ce qu'il en est.

EDIT : alors en effet, les messages privés publiés pendant le week-end ne peuvent pas être restaurés. Je suis désolé pour ça…


----------



## litobar71 (29 Mai 2019)

nicolasf a dit:


> EDIT : alors en effet, les messages privés publiés pendant le week-end ne peuvent pas être restaurés. Je suis désolé pour ça…


merci, mais ce sont les messages privés d'avant le week-end qui nous intéressent, datant de quelques semaines à quelques années...qui revêtent une importance certaine !


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2019)

nicolasf a dit:


> Indiquer de quelle manière ?


Avec un bandeau en tête de forums !
Une semaine, ca permet aux personnes qui ont un soucis en cours de ne pas être désorientées.


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> C'est vraiment pas cool sur plus de 200 messages en privé j'en ai plus qu'un seul.
> Y a bien le nombre mais pas les messages.
> Vous avez fait très fort, honnêtement c'est la première fois que je vois ça dans tout l'histoire de l'internet depuis calvacom en 9600Bds  en 1986



Je t'en envoie un de suite !!



litobar71 a dit:


> merci, mais ce sont les messages privés d'avant le week-end qui nous intéressent, datant de quelques semaines à quelques années...qui revêtent une importance certaine !



Alala, la grande époque de vBulletin avec sa limite de 5000 caractères...
Mais peut être que c'est pareil ici !!


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> à propos des "conversations privées", leurs messages ne réapparaîtront plus jamais, ils ont été sacrifiés sur l'autel de la restauration ?
> seuls les titres ont été conservés avec le nombre de messages ?



_Stat rosa pristina nomine, nomina nuda tenemus_​


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Mai 2019)

Messages publiés il y a 0 minutes au bar, apparaissant dans le sujet, mais invisibles si on veut les lire !


----------



## loustic (29 Mai 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> _Stat rosa pristina nomine, nomina nuda tenemus_​


Le nom de la rose est sans épine et des forums redeviennent fréquentables


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mai 2019)

Aucune amélioration ce matin : 





​Constater les dates de postage ainsi que les numéros des posts...


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Mai 2019)

Ma contribution à ce fil.
Dans cette discussion :
https://forums.macg.co/threads/touche-clavier-cassee.1315648/#post-13420004
Un message de Jura39 posté hier se retrouve au milieu des messages de samedi. Il porte le numéro #16, comme celui qui le précède.
J'ai répondu aujourd'hui (avec le numéro #17, qui arrive donc après le numéro #20).
En revenant sur la discussion pour copier le lien (histoire de le fournir ici), je constate que le message de Jura39 s'est remis dans l'ordre chronologique, tout en conservant le numéro #16. Il est aussi, et toujours, en doublon au milieu des messages de samedi.
Bref, c'est bordélique sans vraiment l'être. C'est à dire que le chronologie de la discussion n'est pas totalement incompréhensible.
Je mets des captures d'écran pour illustrer mon propos.







Je vous remercie, toutefois, de faire votre possible pour nous rendre notre jouet.

Edit : Ce que je craignais vient de se produire. Le bordel dans les numéros de message vient de se régler. En classant les messages dans l'ordre, mais suivant les numéros et pas les dates.
Résultat : là ça devient incompréhensible.
Si vous devez vous taper tous les fils pour remettre tous les messages dans l'ordre chronologique, sans que le classement se fasse suivant les numéros de message, dans 10 ans on y est encore.
Quelqu'un (ou quelque chose) a cassé notre jouet. Je suis chonchon.


----------



## litobar71 (30 Mai 2019)

mais où est donc passé mon nouveau bandeau orange Club MacG 2019 ?


----------



## lamainfroide (31 Mai 2019)

Étant donné qu'il n'y a aucune raison pour que je sois traité différemment des autres, je constate que chez moi aussi les messages privés (tous) ont disparu, mais pas les titres des discussions.
C'est embêtant, certains échanges me tenaient à cœur.


----------



## Fullcrum (5 Juin 2019)

Le truc de dingue ...

Regardez ce sujet, j'ai ma réponse dans la question du demandeur !!!

https://forums.macg.co/threads/mac-bloque-apres-maj-mojave.1316161/


----------



## Fullcrum (5 Juin 2019)

Punaise, je n’ai pas eu le réflexe de faire une capture ... mais j’avais bien ma réponse écrite dans l’explication du demandeur ...


----------



## litobar71 (6 Juin 2019)

mais oui, mais oui, mon lapin, tu as rendu visite à subsole ici #18748 après être passé chez Berthold là #18745


----------



## Fullcrum (6 Juin 2019)

J'ti jure ...

Ma réponse était belle est bien dans l'explication du posteur ....


----------



## Fullcrum (6 Juin 2019)

J'allai aller au lit l'ami, je voulais déclencher une conversation plus tôt dans la soirée; mais n'en pas eu au final l'occasion parfaite en therme de temps.

Demain peut-être ?


----------



## litobar71 (6 Juin 2019)

en tout cas ta fameuse "inclusion" n'est pas dans une de mes conversations privées disparues ad vitam aeternam.

bonne nuit, repose-toi bien !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2019)

Fullcrum a dit:


> en therme de temps



ah ! les « thermes du temps »... On s'y baigne dans l'eau de jouvence​


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Juin 2019)

Y'a encore des travaux ?
Je ne peux plus citer ni éditer.


----------



## Fullcrum (6 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> ah ! les « thermes du temps »... On s'y baigne dans l'eau de jouvence



Heuuuu ... il était tard


----------



## nicolasf (7 Juin 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Y'a encore des travaux ?
> Je ne peux plus citer ni éditer.



Non, on ne touche à rien en semaine de WWDC…


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Juin 2019)

nicolasf a dit:


> Non, on ne touche à rien en semaine de WWDC…


Ah, bon, en tout cas, c'est revenu (pour l'instant).


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2019)

Ça recommence !
https://forums.macg.co/threads/ou-va-lunion-europeenne.1237853/page-60#post-13428327 et suivant


----------



## nicolasf (11 Juin 2019)

loustic a dit:


> Ça recommence !
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/ou-va-lunion-europeenne.1237853/page-60#post-13428327 et suivant



Je crois que c'est parce qu'il n'y avait eu aucun message depuis le problème. Du coup, ce n'est pas que ça recommence, mais plutôt que ça n'avait pas eu lieu ici…

Mieux vaut qu'on évite de toucher quoi que ce soit, pour éviter d'empirer la situation.


----------



## Fullcrum (11 Juin 2019)

loustic a dit:


> Ça recommence !



Hah oui !


----------



## flotow (24 Juin 2019)

donc les forums sont ouverts toute la journée ?


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Juin 2019)

...et ça fonctionne bien.
Ce coup-ci, les petits gars de la maintenance font un boulot admirable.
Pas une anicroche.
Tout bien.
J'applaudis.

(Ne pas se fier à mon avatar qui, lui, semble toujours faire la gueule).


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Juillet 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> merci, mais ce sont les messages privés d'avant le week-end qui nous intéressent, datant de quelques semaines à quelques années...qui revêtent une importance certaine !



Je me réveille... j'ai perdu toutes mes conversations privées :-( j'ai plus que les titres.

C'est complètement perdu ? rien à faire ? nada ? perdu perdu ?


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2019)

Les conversations s'affichent vides !


----------



## litobar71 (16 Juillet 2019)

ne restent pour ma part que toutes les réponses sans exception dans _Mail_, sans mes envois donc. 

ces longs/courts monologues une fois triés et assemblés recelent un certain piquant pour mon esprit farfelu. 

mes correspondants n'ayant rien gardé (ou si peu), impossible de reconstruire les dialogues excepté par la pensée, ce qui permettra à cette dernière de vagabonder selon son bon vouloir durant les longues soirées d'hiver !


----------



## Fullcrum (25 Octobre 2019)

Salut,

Suis-je le seul à avoir droit à cette magnifique page blanche, qui me rappelle mes cours d’anglais ...


----------



## Anthony (25 Octobre 2019)

Un de nos serveurs est en rade, du coup si tu tombes dessus, tu as une 404. C'est un peu aléatoire, puisque la charge est répartie sur plusieurs serveurs, et que le répartiteur de charge préfère tel ou tel serveur à tel ou tel moment.


----------



## Fullcrum (25 Octobre 2019)

Salut *Anthony
*
Quelle rapidité de réponse ... 

Ok on va patienter alors


----------



## PJG (25 Octobre 2019)

Chez moi, RAS.


----------



## flotow (28 Octobre 2019)

un petit bandeau pour dire que les forums seront en maintenance cette nuit, ça serait pas mal !
tout le monde ne lit pas macg.co


----------



## litobar71 (28 Octobre 2019)

merci,
nous ne pouvons que conseiller aux responsables de cette dernière de réaliser de *bonnes* sauvegardes auparavant, jarnicoton !


----------



## Madalvée (28 Octobre 2019)

Vous avez bien fait de prévenir, j’aurais cru que j’étais encore banni. Sur le web il y a bien un message de maintenance mais dans l’application ça ne charge rien sans explication.


----------



## nicolasf (28 Octobre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> un petit bandeau pour dire que les forums seront en maintenance cette nuit, ça serait pas mal !
> tout le monde ne lit pas macg.co



Exaucé !


----------



## Madalvée (29 Octobre 2019)

C'est joli mais moins pratique pour lire les messages non lu et plus de pastille dans les sujets pour aller directement à la fin du thread.


----------



## Patmu2019 (29 Octobre 2019)

Bravo à l'équipe!


----------



## Anthony (29 Octobre 2019)

Madalvée a dit:


> C'est joli mais moins pratique pour lire les messages non lu et plus de pastille dans les sujets pour aller directement à la fin du thread.



Qu'est-ce que tu appelles « pastille » ?


----------



## stefhan (29 Octobre 2019)

Juste un petit mot pour vous dire que j'aime beaucoup la peinture du nouveau forum, tout plein de couleurs et réactif (!).

*C'est très agréable, bravo !*

_Y'aura probablement des petits trucs à revoir mais les premières navigations n'ont pas été entachées par de boulons oubliés ou mal serrés _


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Octobre 2019)

Sur la première page il n'y a plus moyen de réduire les forums qu'on ne lit jamais...
J'utilisais l'interface grise, le orange m'arrache les yeux !
Et il y a des préférences qui étaient en français qui sont en anglais
Où est le forum Arts graphiques ?
Je viens de le trouver bien planqué dans Applications Mac... Remontez-le d'un niveau qu'il soit accessible au premier niveau comme avant.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2019)

Comment peut-on replier les forums qu'on ne veut pas voir affichés ?

Pourquoi y a-t-il des intitulés en Anglais (Preview, Like, Attach files, You, Bold, Insert link, Insert image, Jump to new, Unwatch, "Untel reacted to your post in such thread with Like", Save, Cancel...) ?


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Octobre 2019)

C'est jouli ! Bravo !
Va falloir que je me fasse un nouvel avatar circulaire


----------



## Madalvée (29 Octobre 2019)

Anthony a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu appelles « pastille » ?


Avant au début du titre du topic dans la rubrique derniers messages il y avait un rond entre l'illustration et le texte qui permettait d'aller au premier message non lu.


----------



## Anthony (29 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Comment peut-on replier les forums qu'on ne veut pas voir affichés ?
> 
> Pourquoi y a-t-il des intitulés en Anglais (Preview, Like, Attach files, You, Bold, Insert link, Insert image, Jump to new, Unwatch, "Untel reacted to your post in such thread with Like", Save, Cancel...) ?



Je ne plaisantais pas dans le message affiché tout en haut du forum : il reste des boulons à resserrer.

Le thème gris n’a pas encore été restauré. On a un thème sombre qui devrait arriver avant la fin de la semaine, on ne sait pas encore si on le propose en remplacement du thème gris, ou en plus d’un thème gris qu’il faudrait ajouter.

Les intitulés anglais vont progressivement disparaitre. Le format des traductions a changé, il faut que je reparte de zéro, on parle de milliers de chaines, j’avance par petits paquets.

Pour le « pliage » de forums, j’ai beau joué avec les options, j’ai un problème à rétablir cette fonction. C’est dans ma liste des choses à étudier.


----------



## peyret (29 Octobre 2019)

Je suis un peu "paumé" pour voir les nouveaux messages --> pas de bouton ?


----------



## Anthony (29 Octobre 2019)

Madalvée a dit:


> Avant au début du titre du topic dans la rubrique derniers messages il y avait un rond entre l'illustration et le texte qui permettait d'aller au premier message non lu.



Sauf erreur de ma part, il suffit de cliquer sur le titre du topic pour arriver directement au dernier message non lu.


----------



## da capo (29 Octobre 2019)

Anthony a dit:


> Le thème gris n’a pas encore été restauré. On a un thème sombre qui devrait arriver avant la fin de la semaine, on ne sait pas encore si on le propose en remplacement du thème gris, ou en plus d’un thème gris qu’il faudrait ajouter.



Je prends : j'ai mal aux yeux…

Sinon, pour l'anglais je m'en sors et je peux attendre.

Enfin, pour qui veut comme moi accéder aux fils suivis, le lien a changé (un petit /all en moins…), ce qui fait que pour certains le site peut paraitre indisponible alors qu'il l'est au final (en insistant un peu)
Et toujours sur cette page, on ne peut pas faire aisément la différence entre les fils ayant une nouvelle contribution et les autres


----------



## peyret (29 Octobre 2019)

Bonsoir Anthony,

Manque quand même un "bouton" quand on a lu un message.... pour voir les "nouveaux"

Pour l'instant il faut cliquer sur "quoi de neuf" ..... Puis "NOUVEAUX SUJETS"






Merci


----------



## Anthony (29 Octobre 2019)

peyret a dit:


> Manque quand même un "bouton" quand on a lu un message.... pour voir les "nouveaux"
> Pour l'instant il faut cliquer sur "quoi de neuf" ..... Puis "NOUVEAUX SUJETS"



Aaaaaaah ! J’ajouterai un élément dans le menu, ou je changerai la page sur laquelle tombe le lien « Quoi de neuf ? ».


----------



## Gregoryen (29 Octobre 2019)

Très beau forum, franchement bravo et merci pour ce rafraîchissement !
Manque plus que le mode sombre et corriger des ptis mots en anglais mais rien de grave.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Octobre 2019)

C’est quoi cette horreur ?


----------



## loustic (29 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Comment peut-on replier les forums qu'on ne veut pas voir affichés ?
> 
> Pourquoi y a-t-il des intitulés en Anglais (Preview, Like, Attach files, You, Bold, Insert link, Insert image, Jump to new, Unwatch, "Untel reacted to your post in such thread with Like", Save, Cancel...) ?


Je plussoie. Dans _J'aime_ on voit aussi _You_ et _and..._
Merci MacG
... En haut, plus de lien pour aller directement sur MacG


----------



## pouppinou (29 Octobre 2019)

Effectivement ça FLASH, le tagueur c'est bien défoulé  Surtout qu'avec Apple on est maintenant plus sur des environnements sombres. Mais je vois que le mode sombre est dans les tuyaux
Par contre l'arrondissement des avatars est pas cool. Je trouve que l'on perd beaucoup en visuel, on gâche de la place pour rien, moi qui aimait bien découvrir les nouveaux avatars de @Unepause comme quelqu'un qui irait au Louvre voir la Joconde.
Hein ! Imaginez que l'on découpe la Joconde en rond !  Quelle infamie !
Pour le coup je boude et vous tourne le dos cher @Anthony


----------



## Anthony (29 Octobre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Hein ! Imaginez que l'on découpe la Joconde en rond !  Quelle infamie !
> Pour le coup je boude et vous tourne le dos cher @Anthony



Bon, bon, bon…


----------



## pouppinou (29 Octobre 2019)

Anthony a dit:


> Bon, bon, bon…


Merci !!! Vous avez le droit à une léchouille 
J'espère que ma demande convient à la majorité surtout. En plus je trouve que cela colle plus avec le reste du Skin.


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2019)

Toutes ces couleurs !!
C'est possible d'avoir de nouveau le mode gris, et éventuellement un mode sombre (gris foncé en fond, gris moyen pour les bordures etc) ?
C'est possible d'avoir une version compacte ?


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Merci !!! Vous avez le droit à une léchouille
> J'espère que ma demande convient à la majorité surtout. En plus je trouve que cela colle avec le reste du Skin.


Ça change d'avatar !!


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2019)

Anthony a dit:


> Je ne plaisantais pas dans le message affiché tout en haut du forum : il reste des boulons à resserrer.
> 
> Le thème gris n’a pas encore été restauré. On a un thème sombre qui devrait arriver avant la fin de la semaine, on ne sait pas encore si on le propose en remplacement du thème gris, ou en plus d’un thème gris qu’il faudrait ajouter.
> 
> ...


Les deux : un gros et un sombre !


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> C’est quoi cette horreur ?


Enfin quelqu'un de concis !


----------



## ccciolll (29 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,
je suis tombé par hasard sur les premières minutes du « nouveau forum macg » mis en ligne en fin de journée ce 29-10/2019.

Une simple question technique : on fait comment , maintenant, pour modifier le titre en mode [résolu] ou pour désigner la meilleure réponse qui activait ce mode dans la mouture précédente ?


----------



## Anthony (29 Octobre 2019)

ccciolll a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je suis tombé par hasard sur les premières minutes du « nouveau forum macg » mis en ligne en fin de journée ce 29-10/2019.
> 
> Une simple question technique : on fait comment , maintenant, pour modifier le titre en mode [résolu] ou pour désigner la meilleure réponse qui activait ce mode dans la mouture précédente ?



Ça fonctionnait globalement mal, nous n’avons pas reconduit. Les administrateurs/modérateurs peuvent toujours marquer des sujets comme résolus.


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2019)

J'ai répondu ici depuis cette nouvelle version et pas d'alerte de nouveau message
Par contre j'ai bien l'admettre pour les meilleures moments pour lesquel je n'ai pas encore posté depuis cette nouvelle version !


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2019)

Beaucoup de place perdue sur le mode mobile
Trois lignes pour afficher pseudo, titre/club et encore une pour les stats !
Et quatre s'il y a la loc !


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2019)

En mode mobile toujours, le changement de page est trop petit
Sur les ... PLUS D'OPTIONS est énorme et éditer tout petit
Le lien pour revenir à la liste des message est aussi tout petitl


----------



## ccciolll (29 Octobre 2019)

Du coup il faut faire appel à un modo pour marquer comme résolu ?
Quand j'ai posté, j'avais fait un post à part avec un titre bien détaillé, je trouve dommage de l'avoir mélangé dans un sujet global dont le titre n'est même pas strictement « nouveau forum ». Un post fourre-tout est rarement une solution appropriée pour trouver une réponse claire à une question simple.


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2019)

ccciolll a dit:


> Du coup il faut faire appel à un modo pour marquer comme résolu ?
> Quand j'ai posté, j'avais fait un post à part avec un titre bien détaillé, je trouve dommage de l'avoir mélangé dans un sujet global dont le titre n'est même pas strictement « nouveau forum ». Un post fourre-tout est rarement une solution appropriée pour trouver une réponse claire à une question simple.


Tu peux ouvrir un sujet pour dire que ta localisation est tronquée en mode mobile !!


----------



## ccciolll (29 Octobre 2019)

Sinon, graphiquement, évidemment que je n'aime pas la nouvelle version puisqu'elle est nouvelle. Comme tout habitué d'un truc, dès que c'est nouveau, on crache dessus.

Cela dit, c'est vrai que le titre prévu pour des malvoyants, même sur un 23“, ça craint. Alors sur un mobile, je plains les utilisateurs ! Pour moi tout est trop gros sur cette version. Mais peut-être que je peux le régler, pas encore cherché à le faire.

Et autre souci, quand on écrit un long post, le texte qu'on est en train d'écrire finit par disparaître et il faut ettre un coup d'ascenseur pour voir ce qu'on écrit, tout à l'heure j'ai tapé 3 fois ma phrase en croyant que ça ne passait plus, mais en fait ça écrivait dans une partie caché du champ de saisie… Ouaouh !


----------



## ccciolll (29 Octobre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Tu peux ouvrir un sujet pour dire que ta localisation est tronquée en mode mobile !!



La subtilité m'a échappé.
C'est une blague avec des références tirées des 8 pages précédentes de la discussion ?


----------



## ccciolll (29 Octobre 2019)

Ah non, j'ai compris, tu croyais que je te répondais à toi, qui venait de tri-poster avant moi, mais non, je répondais à Anthony, 3 posts plus haut.

Ça ajoute de l'eau au moulin de mon « Quand j'ai posté, j'avais fait un post à part avec un titre bien détaillé, je trouve dommage de l'avoir mélangé dans un sujet global dont le titre n'est même pas strictement « nouveau forum ». Un post fourre-tout est rarement une solution appropriée pour trouver une réponse claire à une question simple. »


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2019)

@ccciolll le texte est bien sur mobile, pas trop petit. Mais l'interface c'est soit trop petit soit trop gros


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2019)




----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2019)

Ça fait quoi exactement le filtre "first message reaction score" ?


----------



## Fullcrum (29 Octobre 2019)

Bon ! va falloir ci faire, c'est le progrès...  

#jaimepaslechangement


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2019)

@Anthony bon courage 

Aussi, les emojis ne sont toujours pas pris en compte !!
En vue mobile, ya un dégradé sur la barre du bas ?! On dirait que oui et c'est perturbant


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2019)

Pour l'affichage (au moins en mode mobile), ça serait possible denleverla plus part des infos en dehors du speudo et du titre ? Un tap sur le nom donne une popup, c'est plus propre.


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2019)

Sur iPad, sur la page d'accueil des forums, la bande de droite défilé avec les forums. Elle devrait être indépendante !
Les boutons pour emmener en haut et en bas de la page : pour aller en bas, ça serait bien de s'arrêter au dernier message, pas de descendre au pied de page !


----------



## pouppinou (29 Octobre 2019)

Honnêtement le forum MacG était déjà un must dans la jungle des forums, mais là c'est encore un stade au-dessus avec cette nouvelle charte  graphique. En plus y a même des "toggle slidé" c'est cool.
Bon c'est vrai que cela va demander un peu d'habitude pour que l'oeil retrouve de nouveaux repères et règle sa mire.

Par contre j'étais content d'apprendre qu'il y aurait un mode sombre ou gris, mais j'ai cru comprendre que c'était réservé à la classe du dessus. Ca c'est moins cool  Avant le N&B était justement réservé aux pauvres, y avait que les gens du dessus qui pouvaient avoir la couleur. Comme quoi les temps non seulement changent mais s'inverses. C'est comme l'inversion des pôles, c'est rare mais parfois ça arrive 

Bon j'ai pas fini d'explorer et de découvrir les nouvelles rues du quartier.
Par contre y a t'il des nouveautés "technique" ? J'ai lu qu'il y avait des options en moins par contre comme "meilleure réponse", c'est dommage parce que cela méritait d'être clair.

Le seul point négatif de l'ancien forum c'était son moteur de recherche. En même temps si les personnes qui postaient un nouveau thread ne prenaient pas la peine de donner un nom en rapport avec le sujet de leur thread et ne remplissaient pas les mots-clefs d'une façon bienveillante alors c'est sûr que le moteur de recherche ne rattrapait pas trop le coup.
Y a t'il eu une mise à jour du moteur de recherche du forum ?


----------



## litobar71 (29 Octobre 2019)

bravissimo ! sans bloqueur je n'ai aucune publicité, est-ce normal ?


----------



## Vinzzz25 (30 Octobre 2019)

C'est vrai qu'un Mode/Thème plus sombre serait le bienvenu, car là ça pique un peu les rétines 
Après pour le reste, il faut le temps de prendre de nouveaux repères
Sinon good job, car j'imagine que c'est bcp de boulot !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2019)

@ *Anthony*

Dans la petite barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message (brouillon) --> je ne retrouve plus le menu : "*Édition*" qui permettait d'avoir accès au code HTML du message. Je n'ai plus accès qu'au texte "mis-en-forme" (au phénomène) > et plus aux coulisses de cette mise-en-forme. Ce qui retire (du moins pour moi) une latitude de manœuvre.

- est-il possible d'avoir de nouveau cette option ?​
Et encore : dans la liste des fils affichés quand on ouvre un forum (par exemple macOS) --> les fils qui ont été visités (en lecture ou écriture de message) => ne sont plus différenciés des autres par un affichage grisé. Ce qui aidait énormément au survol d'un forum en faisant ressortir visuellement les fils non accédés des fils déjà accédés.

- est-il possible également de récupérer cet automatisme ?​​Et enfin : lorsqu'au brouillon j'effectue la sélection d'un terme --> afin d'introduire un ornement (comme un souligné ou un virement en *gras* de la police) => la sélection apparaît comme un rectangle de surbrillance rouge carmin qui dissimule l'effet produit par l'intervention cosmétique - aussi longtemps que la surbrillance est affichée. Ce qui est bien gênant (du moins pour moi).

- est-il possible d'avoir une surbrillance moins prononcée => qui n'occulterait pas la modification cosmétique effectuée ?​


----------



## flotow (30 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> un virement en gras de la police



@macomaniac le gras, c'est *ça*, pas ça !

Pour l'édition du texte, je vois bien les changements gras/surligné/italique lorsque mon texte est sélectionné
Il n'y pas d'option HTML, mais il y a le BBCode (roue crantée). Je ne me souviens déjà plus qu'il y avait du HTML dans la version précédente !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2019)

@ *flotow*

C'est corrigé (tu confirmes par cette erreur de ma part l'impossibilité de vérifier dans l'instant de la sélection --> l'effet induit par une ornementation).


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2019)

Je ne trouve plus ,le paramétrage de mes suivis ?


----------



## flotow (30 Octobre 2019)

A propos des emojis : https://forums.macg.co/threads/rume...ur-dobjet-apple-emoji7.1317041/#post-13521759

Le titre contient maintenant [emoji7] alors qu'il devait y avoir un emoji avant


----------



## Anthony (30 Octobre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> A propos des emojis : https://forums.macg.co/threads/rume...ur-dobjet-apple-emoji7.1317041/#post-13521759
> 
> Le titre contient maintenant [emoji7] alors qu'il devait y avoir un emoji avant



Par contre si tu floodes, au bout d’un moment je peux plus suivre. Alors c’est bien gentil, mais donne-nous quelques jours pour appuyer sur les boutons et finir de régler des trucs de notre côté, parce que sinon on va pas s’en sortir.


----------



## flotow (30 Octobre 2019)

Anthony a dit:


> Par contre si tu floodes, au bout d’un moment je peux plus suivre. Alors c’est bien gentil, mais donne-nous quelques jours pour appuyer sur les boutons et finir de régler des trucs de notre côté, parce que sinon on va pas s’en sortir.


ça tombe bien, car je n'ai pas de nouvelles choses à ajouter 
pour le flood, c'est surtout que les messages ne sont pas réunis lorsqu'ils sont postés sans autres intervenants.

de toute façon, il y a le weekend du 1er qui arrive puis Red Dead Redemption 2 sur PC, donc je pense que quand je reviendrai, tout sera en ordre ! héhéhé


----------



## PS (30 Octobre 2019)

Et, même, si comme vous le dîtes la peinture n'est pas encore sèche, l'ensemble parait fort agréable à visionner.
À un détail près, cependant : tous vos lecteurs n'ont plus un œil de lynx et il leur devient difficile de lire l'amorce des sujets dans une police minuscule en ton pastel...


----------



## ccciolll (30 Octobre 2019)

J'ai trouvé le réglage pour réduire la taille des textes, c'est un bon début (clic sur ma tronche en haut à droite, puis préférences > font size > small (un peu refractaire mais à force d'insister il a pris ma demande en compte))
Par contre pas trouvé comment mettre le fond en gris. (le luxe, aujourd'hui, c'est la lisibilité et l'efficacité).

Et quand je clique sur mon ancien marque pages « discussion suivies non lues », il me mène à une page de simple « sujets suivis » beaucoup moins pertinent. Cette fonction aussi elle est abandonnée ?


----------



## Anthony (30 Octobre 2019)

ccciolll a dit:


> Par contre pas trouvé comment mettre le fond en gris. (le luxe, aujourd'hui, c'est la lisibilité et l'efficacité).



Voir message ci-dessus, ça arrive.



ccciolll a dit:


> Et quand je clique sur mon ancien marque pages « discussion suivies non lues », il me mène à une page de simple « sujets suivis » beaucoup moins pertinent. Cette fonction aussi elle est abandonnée ?



https://forums.macg.co/account/alerts ?


----------



## flotow (30 Octobre 2019)

ccciolll a dit:


> Et quand je clique sur mon ancien marque pages « discussion suivies non lues », il me mène à une page de simple « sujets suivis » beaucoup moins pertinent. Cette fonction aussi elle est abandonnée ?



Il y a une petite cloche en haut a coté des mp


----------



## litobar71 (30 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Comment peut-on replier les forums qu'on ne veut pas voir affichés ?


il suffit tout simplement de cliquer sur Déconnexion et tu pourras replier.


----------



## flotow (30 Octobre 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> il suffit tout simplement de cliquer sur Déconnexion et tu pourras replier.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 142353


hihihi... j'y croyais même pas avant d'essayer


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Octobre 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> il suffit tout simplement de cliquer sur Déconnexion et tu pourras replier


Bin chez moi y a pas le petit moins à droite...


----------



## flotow (30 Octobre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bin chez moi y a pas le petit moins à droite...


Ça n'apparait uniquement qu'une fois déconnecté !


----------



## Sly54 (30 Octobre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Il y a une petite cloche en haut a coté des mp


Discrète et présente les notifications en rouge sur fond orange. On va dire que ça sera modifié pendant le serrage de boulons !


----------



## Vinzzz25 (30 Octobre 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> il suffit tout simplement de cliquer sur Déconnexion et tu pourras replier.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 142353


Oui ... mais à la reconnexion , ils sont de nouveau déployés !


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Octobre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça n'apparait uniquement qu'une fois déconnecté !


Et quand on se reconnecte ça redéplie tout


----------



## litobar71 (30 Octobre 2019)

c'est bien pour cela que j'ai agrémenté ma réponse  #178 avec un


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Octobre 2019)

Bon, ils vont régler ça aussi je pense. Sinon je passe chez MacBidouille (smiley mdr qui a disparu de la liste).


----------



## flotow (30 Octobre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bon, ils vont régler ça aussi je pense. Sinon je passe chez MacBidouille (smiley mdr qui a disparu de la liste).


mais tu peux le mettre en réaction, ce que j'ai fait !


----------



## Powerdom (30 Octobre 2019)

dans les préférences de nos comptes, certaines parties sont en anglais et d'autres en français


----------



## pouppinou (30 Octobre 2019)

J'avais vu que son lieu d'habitation donnais un lien sur Google Maps.
Ce qui est amusant c'est que j'ai une niche près de Nantes et une niche de campagne près de Mayenne. 
Ca me convient bien 

Par contre autant Apple s'amuse à collectionner les emojis/emoticones/smileys mais pour une nouvelle version du forum peanuts  Y a même plus le smiley au grand sourire où l'on voyait les dents... c'était mon préféré

Sinon, je commence à prendre mes repères... j'ai même trouvé un mur sympa pour lever la patte. 
Par contre la peinture n'est vraiment pas sèche partout... je m'en suis mis partout... pas facile pour renifler


----------



## ccciolll (30 Octobre 2019)

Anthony a dit:


> https://forums.macg.co/account/alerts ?



Bof, c'est moins pratique que la fonction précédente qui n'affichait qu'une ligne par discussion suivie ayant eu au moins une réponse pas encore vue.
Ici j'ai une ribambelle d'alertes toute pour la même discussion parce que pls personnes ont répondu après moi (et même pas à moi).

Il faut en faire son deuil définitivement ou c'est dans les serrages de boulon ?

EDIT : ah non,; ce n'est pas une ligne par réponse, c'est une ligne par citation. Ce qui veut dire aussi, pas de citation, pas d'alerte… Et en outre les message que j'ai déjà vu continuent d'apparaître; Non, définitivement, cette fonction ne peut pas remplacer celle d'avant (d'ailleurs cette focntion existait déjà dans la forum précédent et je ne l'utilisais déjà pas).


----------



## Vinzzz25 (30 Octobre 2019)

va donc te laver  ...


----------



## da capo (30 Octobre 2019)

ccciolll a dit:


> Bof, c'est moins pratique que la fonction précédente qui n'affichait qu'une ligne par discussion suivie ayant eu au moins une réponse pas encore vue.
> Ici j'ai une ribambelle d'alertes toute pour la même discussion parce que pls personnes ont répondu après moi (et même pas à moi).
> 
> Il faut en faire son deuil définitivement ou c'est dans les serrages de boulon ?



Question déjà posée…

le panneau correspondant est là (si je t'ai bien compris) : tdb

par contre, on ne fait pas la différence entre messages lus ou non (tout est en gras)


----------



## Anthony (30 Octobre 2019)

Powerdom a dit:


> dans les préférences de nos comptes, certaines parties sont en anglais et d'autres en français



Je continue à traduire les chaines manquantes, mais j'ai un boulot à plein temps par ailleurs (et c'est très répétitif comme tâche), donc j'avance lentement.



ccciolll a dit:


> Bof, c'est moins pratique que la fonction précédente qui n'affichait qu'une ligne par discussion suivie ayant eu au moins une réponse pas encore vue.



On ne parle visiblement pas de la même chose, parce qu'on utilise strictement le même moteur de forums, et la page des alertes n'a absolument pas changé. Sinon avec les filtres de la page « Quoi de neuf ? », tu as exactement les mêmes fonctions qu'avant, dont la liste des sujets auxquels tu as participé qui ont des réponses.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2019)

Quelque chose qui me manque terriblement > c'est l'ancien menu des discussions suivies : j'avais la liste des conversations auxquelles je participais où un nouveau message avait été posté, et dès que j'ouvrai le fil en question il disparaissait des discussions suivies. En somme : il y avait mise-à-jour en fonction de mes réactions.

Il n'y a plus actuellement que l'icône de la cloche (en haut à droite) avec des nombres signalant les nouvelles réponses à des conversations suivies > mais cette liste des alertes ne se met pas du tout à jour de mes réactions. Il y a un affichage historique conservatif et je ne sais pas du tout dans le nombre si j'ai répondu à tel ou pas. Terriblement confusionniste à l'usage.


----------



## da capo (30 Octobre 2019)

Anthony a dit:


> Sinon avec les filtres de la page « Quoi de neuf ? », tu as exactement les mêmes fonctions qu'avant, dont la liste des sujets auxquels tu as participé qui ont des réponses.



Quels filtres ?

@macomaniac : je ne cesse de le dire : mais je pense qu'avec le changement de version des forums, je dois être devenu transparent…


----------



## Anthony (30 Octobre 2019)

Dernière réponse avant de fermer ce fil pour repasser à des fils séparés pour les problèmes isolés, et passer à un nouveau fil unique pour parler uniquement des nouveaux forums.



macomaniac a dit:


> Quelque chose qui me manque terriblement > c'est l'ancien menu des discussions suivies : j'avais la liste des conversations auxquelles je participais où un nouveau message avait été posté, et dès que j'ouvrai le fil en question il disparaissait des discussions suivies. En somme : il y avait mise-à-jour en fonction de mes réactions.



Dans la page « Nouveaux sujets », regarde les filtres, qui permettent d'ajouter plein de critères. Coche la case _Par défaut_ pour les appliquer par défaut à cette page.


----------

